# Pressure Sensor Failure Only Manual Mode Available



## akkicy (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi all,

First post on here and unfortunately it's a negative one!!

I've recenetly installed a full airride set up v2 management on my vw jetta mk5.

Yesterday I had a warning come up on the controller.

"Pressure sensor failure only manual mode available"

And prior to this message one of my pressures went crazy started throwing up random psi's. Now that pressure displays NA

Can anybody help me please? It's still a brand new kit why is this happeneing 

How do I resolve this? Thank you


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

akkicy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post on here and unfortunately it's a negative one!!
> 
> ...


The only way to resolve this is to call Air Lift tech support: 800-248-0892

You'll need to swap your manifold and controller.


----------



## akkicy (Jul 4, 2015)

Buck Russell said:


> The only way to resolve this is to call Air Lift tech support: 800-248-0892
> 
> You'll need to swap your manifold and controller.


Thanks for the reply mate, I'll give that a try


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

akkicy said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, I'll give that a try


Give us a call or shoot us an email and we can get you taken care of. [email protected]


----------

